# Cypripedium flavum



## Hakone (May 24, 2008)




----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2008)

Nice! Looks like a pretty big flower.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 24, 2008)

What a beauty!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2008)

Nice one! How long have you had it?


----------



## Hakone (May 25, 2008)

Hello Tom,
My does not flower yet, this is from Vienenkötter. He has a orchids nursery


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2008)

Next time I'm in De. besides kicking a certain woman in the butt :evil:, I would like to visit there!


----------



## Hakone (May 25, 2008)

Hello Eric,

here photo for you


----------



## JeanLux (May 26, 2008)

I did not yet post in this section, because I never was able to keep my purchased calceolus alive, but those pict. are incredible !!! :clap: What a multitude of well grown plants!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2008)

Thanx, I'm assuming that's from Vienenkotter not your backyard . In the USA, besides shade the cover would also be providing protection from the Eischerschen and deer. Where are they located?


----------



## Hakone (May 26, 2008)

Hello Eric,
Schonebeck 103
48329 Havixbeck


----------



## SlipperFan (May 26, 2008)

Total nursery!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 30, 2008)

WOW!

I love Cyps. They may end up taking the place of Paphs for me somday.

Craig


----------



## Shadow (May 30, 2008)

Unbelievable! Is it really your backyard or photos from the nursery?


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Unbelievable! Is it really your backyard or photos from the nursery?



photo from Vienenkötter Nursery (Germany) :drool:


----------

